

Ask HN: Anybody know anything about wakemate? - kgermino

I'm thinking about ordering a wakemate but I remember all of the complaints and problems they had that were chronicled on HN.  Their website makes it seem like they are shipping, and I feel like thats the case, but with all of the issues they had I'm not sure.  I tried searching HN but couldn't find anything saying they're actually shipping.<p>Are they shipping?<p>Is anybody using one that can comment on its value?
======
aeontech
They haven't started shipping as far as I know, but they seem to be very close
to it. Last update on their blog is from Nov 5th, and it sounds like they
expect to start shipping by end of this month.

<http://blog.wakemate.com/>

~~~
kgermino
That's all I could tell. The main page doesn't say anything about a pre-order
(that I could tell anyway) and I'm not sure if I trust them when they say they
are "close to shipping" as they've been _close_ to shipping for a year now.
Thanks for the blog link, I didn't even think to check that.

~~~
gnemeth
All the latest info will be on the blog.

------
dayjah
I can't answer your question about shipping, but I fully recommend the
product; I've been using it for a few months and despite the glitches every
now and again it really is quite a good device/service. This is doubly true
given they'll improve as more people come online.

------
stephenou
[I haven't use the product yet, my comment is based on my observation on their
website.]

I think the technology behind this piece of hardware is unquestionable
advanced, I can't see people using it every day. The reason being is majority
of people have set schedules, they rest and wake up at certain times that
can't be changed because of their jobs requirements.

~~~
aeontech
Well, as far as I understand, the point of the product is not to change your
sleep schedule completely, it's to optimize it to wake you up at the optimal
time in the REM cycle, making sure that you wake up refreshed and full of
energy. So you set the alarm for 6:30 AM, and it wakes you up somewhere
between 6:15 and 6:45.

